# Lancaster fly by over practice Dam



## Torch (May 17, 2013)

LiveLeak.com - Lancaster bomber flys over Derwent Dam in dambusters 70th memorial.


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2013)

Great stuff. This happens on every major anniversary, and is only a few miles from where I live. I wanted to go to photograph it, but Sod's Law - I had to stay at home waiting for a medication delivery - b*gg*r !!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 17, 2013)

Very cool; I don't suppose the Germans would allow a fly by over the Mohne these days...


----------



## stona (May 17, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Very cool; I don't suppose the Germans would allow a fly by over the Mohne these days...



I doubt that the venerable Lancaster could get there 

I don't think a long flight over the North Sea would be top of the BBMF's schedule for the old girl

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Readie (May 17, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Very cool; I don't suppose the Germans would allow a fly by over the Mohne these days...



No, I don't suppose they would. But, in fairness would we appreciate a fly over of LW planes over London to celebrate the blitz?


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2013)

Judging by some of the current London architecture, perhaps yes ....!


----------



## Readie (May 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Judging by some of the current London architecture, perhaps yes ....!



Haha.. strategic improvements!


----------



## herman1rg (May 17, 2013)

Readie said:


> No, I don't suppose they would. But, in fairness would we appreciate a fly over of LW planes over London to celebrate the blitz?



Just a small point Readie, I think it might be better to refer to it as a Commemoration


----------



## Readie (May 17, 2013)

herman1rg said:


> Just a small point Readie, I think it might be better to refer to it as a Commemoration



Ummm...
I should have used your word I agree Herman. That's what I meant to say....

Cheers
John


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2013)

Very cool! 8)


----------



## Readie (May 18, 2013)

stona said:


> I doubt that the venerable Lancaster could get there
> 
> I don't think a long flight over the North Sea would be top of the BBMF's schedule for the old girl
> 
> ...



Its sobering to think that ours is only one of two Lancasters still flying Steve. Unless the Canadian one isn't airworthy yet...
I really hope the BoBMF can keep her going for future generations to marvel at.
Definitely the high of the Queens Jubilee weekend watching the BoBMF thunder over the Mall.
Cheers
John


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2013)

If you're referring to the wingtip incident John, that got fixed some time ago. As far as I know the CWH Lanc is airworthy and doing the airshow circuit.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2013)

The Panton brothers' Lanc (Jane), at East Kirby, Lincolnshire, is on the way to being airborne too. With a bit of luck, we could have two airworthy Lancs in the UK in the future.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2013)

It would be awesome to ride on one.


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2013)

agree would love to be in that nose turret,hell be happy to walk around in one..


----------



## Readie (May 20, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> It would be awesome to ride on one.



Call me a bluff old traditionalist but, I'd rather ride in one 
Which position though?


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2013)

Well, apart from the pilot's seat, all other positions are uncomfortable and darned noisy - but who cares!!! 
Sitting on the main spar, peering out of the small, rectangular window near the radio ops desk, or on the starboard side, and watching the two Merlins either side flying in formation with the rest of the thousands of vibrating rivets, is quite something!


----------



## Readie (May 20, 2013)

I would so pleased and proud to just fly in our Lancaster.
What a privilege.

The other greatest thing for me would be to have a flight in the Grace Spitfire...

One day.


----------

